# 4 mo old ND Babies and the cold



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI Everyone well with the onset of winter creeping in on us here in Michigan, my two little ND baby girls seem cold... they were born July 10, 2010.. 

I have a nice hutch they sleep in with lots of straw.. 

any suggestion

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well do they have a nice winter coat growing? what are you feeding them? I always give more hay and grain when the weather first starts getting colder so they can get use to the cold. Digestion is a natural way for them to keep warm, so as long as they are eating and chewing cud their bodies are aiding in the warming process.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree .... :thumb: 

Alfalfa is a really good hay ...to keep goats warmer..... not saying that just Alfalfa does ....any hay helps....but Alfalfa is the best.... You want to make sure.... you keep their weight up a bit in winter... because they will burn it off.... trying to keep warm... :wink:

you can also put a sweater on them that helps to ..... :greengrin:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in northern Minnesota (1 hour south of the Canadian border) & my nigerians have adapted just fine in the cold temps. We've been hitting 20 degrees at night lately & in January/February it's common to be -20 to -30 for the daytime highs. 
Sounds like you have a nice place for them to go into to get out of the cold/wind/precipitation. I agree with letting them have a lot of access to hay to help create their own warmth.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

hey there.. I have babies born just this week and up here near the Canadian border they are doing great.. plenty of feed for mom and we have 4 tipis inside the barn with lots of hay.. they are already up by the house..following mom everywhere.. I have brooder lites to hang in the tipis incase they get to trembling from being to cold but so far havent had to use them yet....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

If you are really worried, you can make them "sweaters" out of socks. At 4 months, I think you'd need some enormous socks... but you could probably find something similar to cut holes into for sweaters. As long as they can get out of the wind or rain and it isn't getting cold enough to freeze they should be fine, especially if they have had enough time to develop long coats. I have a bucking who was born July 26 who is outside all day with only a doghouse and he is doing great. Of course it probably isn't as cold here in Oregon. 

Also, I wouldn't give them a ton of alfalfa. Great for adults, tends to cause scouring in youngsters because it is so rich.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Deep bedding, a good winter undercoat, a draft free shelter and each other are all they'll need. Be sure the door to their hutch is away from the weather and you can make the opening smaller to keep it warmer for them.
I've used puppy sweaters on newborns born in the single digits, after a day or 2 the sweaters are off and they stay snuggled together with mom.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

as long as it's draft free and they have good coats and plenty of hay they'll be fine (hay = fiber = internal heat) 
We've got 4" of snow here, and counting


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> as long as it's draft free and they have good coats and plenty of hay they'll be fine (hay = fiber = internal heat)
> We've got 4" of snow here, and counting


I agree...at 4 months old they'll be fine...And Katrina....you can keep that four lettered word up there! :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL 
at least it's warmer and the 55mph winds have died down. gotta love living in a glacier valley


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your wonderful post..

They seem to be doing better and today is colder then before. They have a nice hutch with lots of straw and hay. and they get grain and when they get out to run around they head to the corn crib.. so they are well feed LOL

Thank you
Donna B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin:



> I agree...at 4 months old they'll be fine...And Katrina....you can keep that four lettered word up there! :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:


----------

